# Cold or latest software causing door not to close



## kuzzy (Jul 2, 2018)

Has anyone had issues with doors not closing properly, latching? The weather here has been cold to warm to cold and tonight is pretty cold 13F and passenger door took a couple of arrempts to latch closed. We have had the car since 9/18 and have never had a problem. Before calling for service has anyone had any similar issues?


----------



## John Di Cecco (Sep 25, 2017)

If the outside door handle is not fully retracted, that will cause the door not to latch. Sometimes you manually need to make sure it is all the way pushed in. That is the only issue I have had. Also, as a back up measure for the door handles I keep a spray bottle of de-icer in the trunk - have only used it once


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

kuzzy said:


> Has anyone had issues with doors not closing properly, latching? The weather here has been cold to warm to cold and tonight is pretty cold 13F and passenger door took a couple of arrempts to latch closed. We have had the car since 9/18 and have never had a problem. Before calling for service has anyone had any similar issues?


Try lubricating the door handle.

And read through this thread:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/sticky-door-handle.14203/


----------



## kuzzy (Jul 2, 2018)

I will try lubricating and let you know how that works out. Thanks


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I've got extra door seals, the evening temps were -20°F for several nights and highs in the single digits below zero last week and I'm on the latest software (50.7) and no problem with any of my doors sealing.

I have had trouble with door handles sticking open, but we both watch for that.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Yes, the door handle thing is an issue in the cold and, despite adjustments and lubrication, regularly reappears. What really troubles me is that it happens when getting in the car so isn’t noticeable until either the car alerts that a door is open when I step on the brake or, at least once for me (older software), the door swings open as I start to drive.

First instinct is to recluse the door from the inside (slam) but that may or may not work. If I take the time to think and the window isn’t too contaminated, I’ll open it, reach out, and push the handle in.

I appreciate the less complex handle design in the Model 3 but, since it’s still only a control for the electronic latch, it would be really nice if they could come up with a cold weather fix that might use more than just handle position to engage the latch. Maybe even include a UI open/close button as an override both for closing a latch when the handle won’t retract and for opening it when a handle is frozen flush.


----------

